# A kitten followed me home



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I was walking the dogs this morning and out of no where a little kitten came out on the road and started talking to me and rubbing against the dogs. There are no houses where I found her, so she could either be from a feral litter or since she's so friendly someone from town had a cat who had kittens and they dumped them in the country. So she decided to follow me home and she has basically made herself completely at home. 

I don't have a name for her but since it's now the fall and she has beautiful amber coloured eyes I was thinking something autumn-themed.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Pretty kitty! You could call her "Amber".


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## averageJoelene (Aug 31, 2013)

Aww! Why not just Autumn?


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Autumn and Amber are both great names. My SO is going to be kinda upset when she gets home but the kitten basically ran into the house. She's a real purr monster, so I think as soon as she holds her, it'll be ok.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Awww she's gorgeous. I vote for Amber. 

Did you by any chance look around to see if there were other kittens in the bushes? Just a thought... in case someone dumped a litter....

Thank you for taking her in... It's nice when an animal chooses you!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I did not, I had the dogs with me and they were a tad excited by the kitten. I'll go take a look a little later.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww.......she's pretty.

I like both Amber and Autumn, but Autumn more.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's very pretty. We love our feral kitten, who is now a sweet little love bug and so friendly! I like both names.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She moved right in and took over........cats are wonderful pets!!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

So I went back up to the spot with a bag of kitty treats and just when I was about to give up, a fully black kitten with amber eyes, same age came and rubbed against my leg. I've already named it Luna. It really hates dogs though unlike "Amber"


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I think I may have a home for Luna, when I called my neighbour this morning and told her about "Amber" she said that she would take her. I've called her and am waiting to hear from her.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I vote Amber too


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's great! You rescued two little lives today. I hope you feel like a hero!

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

OutWest said:


> That's great! You rescued two little lives today. I hope you feel like a hero!
> 
> :You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


Thanks! I would hate for these girls to have to go through a winter, it would be tough up here. 

I took the black kitten over to my neighbour's since I couldn't bring her indoors and my neighbour instantly fell in love with her. I hope it's going well over there, I know that she's a cat lover but I hate to thrust one upon her.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

You are awesome!! I like Amber too! Glad you found her sibling..sounds like they were dumped..poor kittys ..but now they have great homes!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

You are their angel. So happy you have a new furry pet and that your neighbor wanted Luna. Love the name Amber.


----------



## averageJoelene (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't you hate that?! We live in a rural area and the amount of dumping and strays drives me bat-poo crazy. I'm too big hearted for such heartless things!

That's how we got my orange tabby Zelda. She was just another stray who is now a staple in our home. Love my girl (and I'm definitely not the cat type...)


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

averageJoelene said:


> Don't you hate that?! We live in a rural area and the amount of dumping and strays drives me bat-poo crazy. I'm too big hearted for such heartless things!
> 
> That's how we got my orange tabby Zelda. She was just another stray who is now a staple in our home. Love my girl (and I'm definitely not the cat type...)


I can't believe how many people dump cats in rural areas, it really is maddening. In the summer, the cats live in the fields and hunt mice but during the winter it gets down to -35C, and that's not far off. We've been getting frost overnight already, and when I found her she was shivering. How could you do that to kittens? 

My SO wasn't mad about (Amber) her first response was "you know that she'll have to be spay and get her shots" and then "how could you dump a kitten?" As soon as little (Amber) was purring in her arms it was all good  She does not like the names Autumn or Amber though.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

We have raised a passel of feral kitties.
Glad one adopted you 
p.s. I love James Herriot too


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Thats so funny! Let us know how it turns out!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Whatever you name kitty Im sure she will appreciate it.  How cool you are...:smooch:


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

We've been deliberating and her name is Zoey!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

So Zoe is doing great! She loves the dogs, she hangs them and for the most part they really like having a cat buddy. It was really cute, the boys were having their dinner last night and she came and started sniffing and then took a piece of kibble from Dex. He waited until she had gotten her piece and then kept eating. She is a little ball of energy, we have a cat tree that she's been climbing up and down and hanging off. The other cats are taking a while to get used to her, but this morning I saw her and Ichi playing together so I was encouraged. 
Zoe has slept with us every night since she got here, but the first night I kept waking up because I was worried about rolling over onto her.
She's had a pretty busy morning already of romping around so she's taking a short nap before she starts up again. I really can't believe that some one would dump such an awesome kitten!


----------

